# Slang



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

So, as I'm sitting in the treestand thinking about words, phrases or sayings that ive heard or used over the years that either made me laugh, think, or just wonder who came up with that.

Keep it clean if you decide to chime in.

So my word that started this thought process in the stand was "blinker" instead of turn signal.......yeah somethings wrong with me,i get it


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

He is lost like a baseball in high weeds
happy as a dead pig in the sunshine
busier than a cat covering crap on a marble floor
just a few now I was born and raised in northern Ohio but my Heart is in Dixie
and ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

"Blinker" just makes sense. It makes the light blink.

Certain I use many others you thought of.

First one is "pop" instead of soda.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

4 on the floor instead of 4 speed


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

3 on the tree


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Triple duce.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

When you're giving someone "what for".


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Saying your feeling "Puny" when your not feeling good or are sick .


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

happy go lucky


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Shiftless


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Meat wagon for a ambulance


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

When you say " I'm going to take a pi$$" instead of leaving it.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Sharp as a whip
Its going swimmingly


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Whichamajigger


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Lower than a snake's belly in a wagon rut. Courtesy of Jed Clampett.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

hunh?


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

You probably have to be over 60 to know what a "poke" is.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

MacGyver it


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Later alagator, after while crockadile.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Dont give me no lip potatochip


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Keep your nose clean or you'll end up in the hoosegow

Cooking with gas


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Toad Sticker


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Road Apple


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Hold my beer and watch this.

She must have fallen out of an ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down

Let's Go Brandon!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Pole Cat


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Don’t let the door hit you on the ass on your way out


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Youns

That boy can eat corn on the cob through a picket fence.

How many have younger generations at home or work and here some of their stuff ?

Dope
Lowkey
G.O.A.T


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

That's as shiny as a diamond in a goat's butt


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

instead of bald tires, we called them bologna skins


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Sharp as a marble
Take it to the limit
Poke the bear


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Queer as a three dollar bill...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Hornier than a two pkrd billy goat


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I didnt just fall off the turnip truck

I dont chew my cabbage twice

Dont poop where you eat

6 to one, half dozen to another

Cut off his water

Not the sharpest tool in the shed

Dont know your butt from a hole in the ground

These are just a few I have heard over the years from some old timers some I turned into the PG version


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Also

"This here"


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd Tap That 😉....... I'd Hit That.....😉....


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

“ Don’t go outside. The hawk is out there waiting for you.” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> “ Don’t go outside. The hawk is out there waiting for you.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Full of pi** and vinegar


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

Smiling like a possum eating green briars


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

"Well I'll be" & "I'll be damned if I know". Merry Christmas to all !! Mike


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Life is a s**t sandwich but the more bread you got the less s**t you eat.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> So, as I'm sitting in the treestand thinking about words, phrases or sayings that ive heard or used over the years that either made me laugh, think, or just wonder who came up with that.
> 
> Keep it clean if you decide to chime in.
> 
> So my word that started this thought process in the stand was "blinker" instead of turn signal.......yeah somethings wrong with me,i get it


A farting horse is a working horse!
Sharp as a bowling ball!
Built like a Kramer grain wagon. Heavy where the pin goes through!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

cement569 said:


> instead of bald tires, we called them bologna skins


”Maypops” = may pop any time, now.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Purtier thin a spekkled pup in a red wagon on xmas mournin


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My Grandma has these for something that smelled bad:
"That would gag a maggot on a gut truck!" or
That would knock a buzzard off a s**t wagon!"


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

lookin' like two boys fightin' under a blanket


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Fast as He!!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Ass,gas, or grass. Nobody rides for free


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

'Fellar so lazy he wouldn't work as a taster in a pie factory'

When someone ask you to do something...'On it like a duck on a junebug.'

Messing with momma... 'you'd rather walk through hell with gasoline drawers on then mess with her'

Momma's good cooking... ' tastes so good makes your gums beat your brains out'


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

It's raining harder than a cow peeing on a rock. 

They'll get over it or they'll die mad.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Commenting on a woman who keeeps a sloppy house:

"If you want to hide money from her, just put it under the sweeper!"


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Busier than a one armed paper hanger
Busier than a 1 legged man in an ass kicken contest


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

If you’re gonna be stupid, you better be tough


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

X


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

one I like from a great musician, John Hartford, "Darker than the inside of a cow."


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Like an opossum running around in the head lights.

That's the cat's a$$.


----------



## wishingfishing (Apr 3, 2021)

A real humdinger


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Raining harder than a two c cow pssn on a flat rock


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

play stupid games, win stupid prizes

if you cant be good be careful


----------



## Yote72571 (Dec 15, 2021)

Talkin bout messing wit bad/mean people . 

Mess with a turd you’ll get shxt on you.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Not really slang but similar. Spitting on hand and shaking hands with someone. Used to do it as a kid. Can you image people seeing that on today's world.

Kip


----------



## kissfan1 (Jun 21, 2011)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> So, as I'm sitting in the treestand thinking about words, phrases or sayings that ive heard or used over the years that either made me laugh, think, or just wonder who came up with that.
> 
> Keep it clean if you decide to chime in.
> 
> So my word that started this thought process in the stand was "blinker" instead of turn signal.......yeah somethings wrong with me,i get it


I totally understand it! I call it a blinker! Wife is 10 years younger, and calls it a turn signal! Then I go back to what Mom said, "We're going to hell in a hand basket!"


FOWL BRAWL said:


> So, as I'm sitting in the treestand thinking about words, phrases or sayings that ive heard or used over the years that either made me laugh, think, or just wonder who came up with that.
> 
> Keep it clean if you decide to chime in.
> 
> So my word that started this thought process in the stand was "blinker" instead of turn signal.......yeah somethings wrong with me,i get it


I say blinkers! Wife is 10 years younger, she says turn signal! Like Mom used to say, "We're going to hell in a hand basket!"


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Holy crap!


----------



## Yote72571 (Dec 15, 2021)

Messed up like a soup sandwich


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Tapping a kidney


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

I thought you all were sportsman?

No "I'll take it lock, stock, and barrel"?

Don't go off half cocked?

Keep your powder dry?

He went off like a flash in the pan?

Well, off the old gun idioms. How about:

Let sleeping dogs lie.

Black as a minister's coat.

Butter wouldn't melt in her mouth.


My favorite - Don't write checks your ass can't cash!


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

and,

Lie down with dogs and wake up with fleas.


----------



## Yote72571 (Dec 15, 2021)

Also you would think my axx was made of honey. When someone is being extra nice.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Colder than a well diggers a$$
Busier than a hooker on nickle day
Sweatin' like a hooker in church


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

He/she is as worthless as a screen door in a submarine.

Come on, we're burning daylight.

Move your meat, lose your seat.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

And your aunt's black cats balls....


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Bathing suits.............why?

Not bathing at all,swimsuits yes.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

You're prettier than a new set of snow tires!


----------



## AlyStu62 (12 mo ago)

[/QUOTE] Messing with momma... 'you'd rather walk through hell with gasoline drawers on then mess with her' 
😂 Reminds me of a saying my brother used to say... “I wouldn’t pi$$ on him if he was on fire unless I could pi$$ gasoline” 😳🤣


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You were so ugly when you were born, the doctor slapped your mom!!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Fine cars Fine wine drink n drive Thunderbird 🚘
Dont know his arss from a hole in the ground


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

That guy could F*&% up a junk yard with a rubber mallet..


----------

